# APBCdogs.com Best Of the Best Dog Show/Pull/Hang +more (FLORIDA)



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

*









IF YOU MISSED THE LAST SHOW DO NOT MISS THIS ONE. ALL PIT BULLS AND BULLY'S WELCOME. THIS IS A MUST ATTEND EVENT RIBBONS AND CERTIFICATES FOR EVERYONE. CASH PRIZE FOR HANG TIME CHAMPION. ...
This will be a Best Of Best Show, We have added some new categories as well
ABSOLUTELY NO PAPERS NEEDED TO ATTEND AND PARTICIPATE IN OUR SHOWS.
.
This location comes with a covered PAVILION...

Booths at This show is $20
No admittance for overly aggressive dogs (a dog that the owner cannot control or a dog that constantly lunges at other dogs) and dogs in heat, in addition to human aggressive dogs.

Fun Show Classes
REGISTRATION IS BETWEEN 9:30AM TO 11:45AM...Show starts at 12pm SHARP...
FUN CLASSES
Best Red
Best Brindle
Best Blue
Best Pocket-----------Dog Must be at least 10 months to enter this class
Best Rescue
Best Classic--------for all my standards and old school pits out there..
Best Condition
Best Tri-Color Dog------pit bull or not pit bull, just tri-color
Best Bully
Best Puppy / JR Handlers------puppy's are less than 6 months
Best Black
Best Boxer Dog
Best American Bull Dog

BEST OF BEST
JUDGES CHOICE
Peoples Choice
HANGTIME
3 different rounds; First round 55secs to qualify, Second round 3mins-semi finals, Third round longest hang-for Hang time champion....
Your dog must make it to the 3rd round to participate for the tittle of Hang Time Champ...
JUDGE----RYAN OF THE APBC
WEIGHT PULL - added to schedule

Food Menu;
Hot Dogs, Burgers, Chips, Water, Soda
Don't forget your rabies tags, All dogs must be current on their rabies*


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

*UPDATES*


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome...looks like fun wish we had stuff like that near here


----------

